# Daytona Beach/New Smyrna Inshore Fishing Report



## CaptMikeSavedow (Jan 3, 2011)

Backcountry fishing has been really great this March here on Mosquito Lagoon, we have been targeting the northern Lagoon backwaters at Edgewater. The spring shrimp run has the game fish keying in on live shrimp which has been our bait of choice on light spinning tackle. Seatrout have been one of the main targets with several slot sized Trout in the 15” to 20” range on most trips, also on some trips a couple of nice keeper size Black Drum or Redfish. The Jack Crevalle, Ladyfish, & Bluefish have also been biting well which keeps the action fast on most trips. Here are a couple of recent fish pictures of clients. Chris was out with her husband Ray on a great fun trip with lots of fish, she is holding her best Seatrout of the morning in this pic. Other picture with one of the Black Drum caught on a Backcountry trip a few days ago.. 








Try fishing on beautiful Mosquito Lagoon, spring is a great time to try one of my Indian River Backcountry trips in the north end of the Lagoon, this is mixed bag fishing for Seatrout, Redfish, Black Drum, Jack Crevalle, Ladyfish, Bluefish, & other saltwater fish. On the average springtime Backcountry trip we catch 10 or more different species of fish. You never know what will bite with this type of fishing, mainly drift fishing while free lining live shrimp on light tackle make for lots of rod bending and drag pulling. Fun for experienced anglers and an easy way for less experienced anglers to be successful at catching lots of fish. 
If you are looking for more of a challenge, go for Redfish and Seatout on the grass flats by sight fishing in 1 to 2 feet of water, as I pole my boat over the clear shallow waters, we will hunt for Mosquito Lagoon Redfish, this type of fishing is best done with prime weather of calm and clear conditions. Capt. Michael Savedow Edgewater River Guide


----------

